# Breaking into a new cycle but the target is in the correct position and flipped.



## MyNameIsSpencer (May 14, 2017)

So the title is very long and I am sorry I couldn't shorten it.



 

Here, let's say that my buffer is orange yellow edge on the top right side.


 

And because I need to break into a new cycle, i'm going to choose the green red edge.



But the problem is that if break into a new cycle and let the green red edge on my buffer, then i'm going to have to shoot to the same position again and this will result my buffer piece to be in the correct position again but the edges except the buffer and the green red won't be solved.

Which means that I have break into another cycle to solve all the other edges...

So when you face problems like this, how do you fix this problem? do you just choose a target that is not in the correct position? Thank you.


----------



## obelisk477 (May 14, 2017)

I'm assuming you're using Old Pochmann? To fix flipped edges like the red green, you have to shoot one sticker on the piece, and then the other sticker. So it would go like this:

L' (T perm) L
E' L (T perm) L' E

Also, if this is with speffz, the memo would just be L-F, or F-L if you prefer, since order doesn't matter. (I just realized that the FL speffz edge is also techincally the front left (FL) edge.)

Once you're more used to blind, you should learn specific edge flipping algorithms to deal with these cases


----------

